# Fish bites...



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Went this weekend and yesterday to the shore because we had friends in town. Did very well. Pompano, sheepshead, for eating and Jacks for fighting, masgrates (spell??), catfish, and sailcats for keeping me busy.
Mostly used shrimp till too many cats landed then switch to sand fleas. Sand fleas kept off the catfish and picked some pompano and sheepshead. Sunday got slower but hooked a spinner shark that was lost in the first spin.
Monday night it was slow. Nothing hit the shrimp or sand fleas but the fish bite stuff brought in fish. Mostly masgrates but it still was fun for the kids.    
Does anyone have an Opinion on this stuff? Others on the beach could not get any bites but I was still bring in some fish. Anyone know how long it last while fishing before it runs out of juice? Anyone else use it?


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*Fishbites*

Mr Mike and the crew are onto a great bait. 
When it is whiting season, its all that I use. Try the orange ones, or the yellow ones.


----------



## Av8tor (Nov 9, 2002)

Been using Fishbites for a few years. Orange shrimp being my favorite.

Usually I'll go out with two poles. One pole with fishbits, the other with fresh shrimp. Usually during the evening one pole with out fish the other, but the next night it could be reversed. 

Depending on the night its fishbites being the winner but the next night its the shrimp. What is interesting is that it is very rare when both baits do well on the same night....

George


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Used Berkley Gulps and did ok last night. Whiting and sheepshead... Got a catfish that its tail got a spinner shark. Will did not land the guy but had him on for about 5 min.. Few jumps later he gave me the tail back. Yes now I am addicted.


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

My kids used to call fried fish fishybites!  

I think I'm gonna have to give these baits a try.


----------

